# Seiko Orange Monster



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

My new Orange Monster has arrived today.

Love it, all the revews on this watch are spot on!I would recomend it to anyone that is thinking of buying it.

I will have to get the Black Monster next :thumbsup:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Citiz said:


> My new Orange Monster has arrived today.
> 
> Love it, all the revews on this watch are spot on!I would recomend it to anyone that is thinking of buying it.
> 
> I will have to get the Black Monster next :thumbsup:


why stop at just two?


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

wookie said:


> Citiz said:
> 
> 
> > My new Orange Monster has arrived today.
> ...


I got mine at the start of the month and have worn it every day since. It's incredible.

The real question is - Black Monster or Orange Neo Monster/Monster Lite?

Decisions decisions!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

delays said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > Citiz said:
> ...


google seiko night monsters - they're nicer than both normal monster and Monster Snacksize...


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Er yeah but at over Â£250 they are juat a tad pricey dont you think? It makes the ion plated neo look a snip at ~Â£110 or so.



sparrow441 said:


> delays said:
> 
> 
> > wookie said:
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just when I didn't think they could make the monster even worse I've just seen the purple one! :bad:


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

Mines at thw watch shop getting sized, picking it up tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Padders said:


> Er yeah but at over Â£250 they are juat a tad pricey dont you think? It makes the ion plated neo look a snip at ~Â£110 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fully agree Padders. The Night Monsters are really cool, but a tad out my price range at the moment. I reckon in the post Christmas binge - "honestly, they had a sale on!" - I'll be picking up a Neo. Or a Christopher Ward. I'm in that new watch buying mood. Worrying.


----------



## UkWatchGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

Modern Seiko diver watches are BANG for BUCK


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Has anyone had any problems with the second clasp on the bracelet of any of the monsters?

My one doesn't clip over and pops open, nightmare, I will have to return it and get a new one


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi mate, sorry no, the one on my OM is fine. Not sure if any of the more experienced members would know how to adjust the bracelet, save you taking it back?

Of course if its under warranty better get it done officially I suppose.

Hope you get sorted soon


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Citiz said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the second clasp on the bracelet of any of the monsters?
> 
> My one doesn't clip over and pops open, nightmare, I will have to return it and get a new one


no sorry, mine is fine - get it returned, the clasp on a monster bracelet is the most secure ive had before!


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Are any of the 'full fat' Monsters (orange, black, yellow etc etc) made in Japan? All that I have seen for sale are the SKX781K* models - and no matter where I looked I couldnt find a J model for sale. Thats what pipped me over to buying my neo monster as I (maybe mistakenly) prefer to buy 'made in Japan' Seikos.

Just wondering....


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Padders said:


> Er yeah but at over Â£250 they are juat a tad pricey dont you think? It makes the ion plated neo look a snip at ~Â£110 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Â£250!!!

Where are you looking for them then? Roy had some up at Â£145 recently and you can get them similar in other places. They are being discontinued next year i believe so its a good time to buy.


----------

